# alternative zu Wine



## stefanpages (18. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe bei 2 Programme das Problem, das diese nicht mit Wine laufen:

_--SNIP--
...
No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\PROGRAM FILES\E!PC\EBMUTIL.DLL' (0x60170000)
No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\PROGRAM FILES\E!PC\QAPDRV32.DLL' (0x60190000)
No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\PROGRAM FILES\E!PC\QAPNAV.DLL' (0x60180000)
No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\PROGRAM FILES\E!PC\ATMEPC.DLL'
(0x60080000)
No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\PROGRAM FILES\E!PC\KEYMAP.DLL'
(0x601a0000)
No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\PROGRAM FILES\E!PC\QUICKPAD.DLL'
(0x601b0000)
No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\X11DRV.DLL'
(0x40fb0000)
No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSACM32.DLL'
(0x41890000)
No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSACM.DRV' (0x41870000)
No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MIDIMAP.DRV'
(0x419c0000)
Unhandled exception: unimplemented function advapi32.dll.DeleteAce called in
32-bit code (0x409ac056).
In 32-bit mode.
0x409ac056 (__wine_unimplemented+0x56 [advapi32.spec.c:45] in
advapi32.dll.so): jmp     0x409ac050 (__wine_unimplemented+0x50
[advapi32.spec.c:45] in advapi32.dll.so)
45        for (; RtlRaiseException( &rec );
# Ende der Bildschirmausgabe von Wine
--SNAP--_

Das sind so die letzten Zeilen... danach ragiert zwar noch Wine.. muss ich aber durch den Befehl quit beenden.
Ich habe das Setup von dem Programm laufen lassen, es lief durch ohne fehler.
Es ist kein bekanntes Program - Eigenentwicklung der Firma.
Man kann es jedoch im "16-Bit" und "32-Bit" wahlweise Installieren.
VM-Ware bringt mir nicht viel, da ich ausschliesslich Linux nutzen wollte. sonst kann ich ja auch Windows zusatzlich drauf belassen.
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## zinion (20. November 2003)

Also es laufen halt nicht alle Programme mit WINE. Eine Alternative gibt es meines Wissens nicht aber ich kann mich täuschen. Es gibt noch WIneX, ein WINE mit DirectX-Unterstützung.

Dein Programm wird mit deiner WINE Version wahrscheinlich nicht zum Laufen zu bekommen sein. Denn hier eine entscheidende Stelle aus deiner Fehlermeldung:



> Unhandled exception: unimplemented function advapi32.dll.DeleteAce called in
> 32-bit code (0x409ac056).



zu deutsch: Das Programm will eine in WINE nicht implementierte Funktion aufrufen


----------



## Christian Fein (20. November 2003)

Mit Codeweavers Crossoffice laeuft etwas mehr. Das baut auf wine auf, ist aber kommerziell kostet ungefair 60 EUR


----------



## Sway (21. November 2003)

Winex3 kostet aber jeden Monat ein paar Euro. Wenn du dich ein wenig schlau machst, dann kannst du die das "kostenlos" aus dem CVS ziehen und selbst kompilieren.


----------



## JohannesR (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Winex3 kostet aber jeden Monat ein paar Euro. Wenn du dich ein wenig schlau machst, dann kannst du die das "kostenlos" aus dem CVS ziehen und selbst kompilieren. *



Damit hier keine unklarheiten aufkommen, der CVS-Tree ist öffentlich und es ist völlig legal, sich das ding zu ziehen, es sind aber nicht alle Features drin, die man gegen Geld bekommen würde. Das ganze kostet $5/Monat, und man muss mindestens 3 Monate abbonieren. Es lohnt sich aber, wenn man auf WindowsApplikationen/Spiele nicht verzichten kann/will.


----------



## Domi2005 (12. Februar 2005)

es gibt 2 alternativen zu Wine. Die erste ist ein Dualboot system, d.H. du installierst neben Linux auch noch Windows auf deinem Rechner. Die 2. Alternative ist VMware, ein PC Emulator, den kannst du unter Linux installen und innerhalb des Emus kannst du dann Windows nochmal installen und dann dort die Programme ausführen. Ansonsten hilft nur Wine ^^


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. Februar 2005)

Super Antwort. 
Vor allem wenn man folgendes beachtet:



			
				stefanpages hat gesagt.:
			
		

> VM-Ware bringt mir nicht viel, da ich ausschliesslich Linux nutzen wollte. sonst kann ich ja auch Windows zusatzlich drauf belassen.


----------



## Sinac (13. Februar 2005)

Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Super Antwort.
> Vor allem wenn man folgendes beachtet:


Sowieso sehr sinnvoll nen 2 Jahre alten Thread wieder auszugraben =)


----------



## Randolph_D (13. Februar 2005)

Thread Helden are loose!

 LOL


----------



## Taubenschreck (13. Februar 2005)

Mit cedega funktioniert so ziemlich alles. Solltest du mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Sinac (13. Februar 2005)

Taubenschreck hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit cedega funktioniert so ziemlich alles. Solltest du mal ausprobieren.


cedega ist WineX, ab Version 4 heißt das so.


----------



## Taubenschreck (13. Februar 2005)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> cedega ist WineX, ab Version 4 heißt das so.


 Hmm, auch gut. Trotzdem funktioniert ziemlich alles damit.


----------



## fuzzyblink (13. Februar 2005)

Cedega kostet 5€ im Monat! Dafür hat ma auch alle Updates zu den aktuellen Games!


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. Februar 2005)

Fein.<paarzeichen>


----------

